
Comcast customer discovers huge mistake in company’s data cap meter - walterbell
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/12/comcast-admits-data-cap-meter-blunder-charges-wrong-customer-for-overage/
======
craftkiller
Not really. He discovered a typo in a database entry.

